# path to longitudinal VR6



## swamijake (Apr 9, 2014)

Could I go VR6 -> audi adapter plate -> acme adapter plate -> toyota manual rwd trans?

here is audi plate - http://store.034motorsport.com/adapter-plate-vr6-to-audi-quattro-trans.html

here is acme plate - http://www.acmeadapters.com/store_engine.php#indparts

I realize engine mounts, starter, flywheel and clutch would need to be sorted.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

http://www.seomotorsports.com/transmission-adapters/nissan-350z-6-speed.html

Save yourself some of the headache


----------



## swamijake (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been watching craigslist for one of those transmissions, but they don't come up to often, and his gm trans option is quite pricey. I was trying to think of a way to use something common and reasonably tough, ie toyota 5-speed.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

There are a lot of gm trans that will bolt up besides a t-56 to that adapter. All the old 4-5 speeds from pre 1998 basically. You could use a tko 600 with an easily sourced bellhousing. The infinity g35 is the same trans as the 350z also. If you go the Nissan route, the vq35hr and vq37 trans use a different bolt pattern than the 35's. My local junkyard has 3 or 4 of them going between $400-600 , that's a good price for a 600hp capable transmission IMO.

Edit: your looking at $675 before shipping for the 2 adapter plates. The gm to vr6 plate is $650 before shipping, it also has a flywheel and starter already scienced out. My money would be on the gm option


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Just don't forget that if you go with Audi Quattro box, you'll need also an Audi rear diff for your RWD project. 
Here is VR6/BMW525d box, but you'll need custom adaptor and FW. The clutch diameter is still 240mm:


----------

